# Help !!!



## carriannet (11 mo ago)

I have found a B.E.N patent compressor in my cellar of the house I have just bought and wondered if anyone could help me with some knowledge as I am clueless !


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

carriannet,

can you describe a little more about your compressor, how many cylinders? how many KW or HP of the motor? tank size gallon/liters? any name plates on motor or tank? how about a couple of pictures?

Stephen



carriannet said:


> I have found a B.E.N patent compressor in my cellar of the house I have just bought and wondered if anyone could help me with some knowledge as I am clueless !


----------

